# PocketPedia mis à jour !



## Boumy (28 Septembre 2013)

Bonne nouvelle pour les amateurs de livres, BD, Disques: Bruji sort enfin la mise à jour de Pocketmedia, son app iOS. Elle est en promo pour ce week-end à -25%

Je n'ai aucun intérêts dans cette affaire. Je trouve juste courageux de leur part de tenir bon face au duo Delicious Library/Amazon.

Bonne journée.


----------

